# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Video: Das dd Kommando um Abbilder von Speichermedien zu erstellen und zurück

## warumlinux

Wie man mit dem dd Kommando unter Linux und anderen Unix Like Systemen, ein Abbild eines Laufwerkes .iso erstellen kann.
Mit dem dd Kommando kann man auch das Abbild auf ein Speichermedium schreiben.
So kann man eine CD/DVD/USB-Speicherstick kopieren, oder das Abbild einfach auf seiner Festplatte speichern.
 Zum Video im dem ich das Vorgehen zeige geht es hier: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbHbzNcYyZY

----------


## Newbie314

Habe ein paar Tippfehler im Titel korrigiert.

Ich freue mich schon auf den Beitrag "wie man in Firefox die Rechtschreibprüfung installiert"  :Wink:

----------


## warumlinux

> Habe ein paar Tippfehler im Titel korrigiert.
> 
> Ich freue mich schon auf den Beitrag "wie man in Firefox die Rechtschreibprüfung installiert"


Habe ich Schreibfehler im Titel?
Ich verwende meistens Chromium und manchmal sogar den Firefox.  :Wink:  Alle sogar mit aktivierter Rechtschreibprüfung. 
Habe es gerade mal getestet, die funktioniert wohl nur in<textarea... Textfeldern und nicht in <input type="text"
Zumindest wird mir da nichts als falsch angezeigt, egal was ich tippe....

----------


## Newbie314

Das erklärts. Du _hattest_ Tippfehler im Titel  :Wink:

----------

